# Tale of 8th Gamers



## Vaz

In preparation for the release of 8th Edition Warhammer later this year, the local store has taken it upon themselves to create a tale of 8 gamers campaign.

Sign up was £25, and we recieved an Army Book, and a Chosen boxset, or 5x Blisters of core units. If we manage to complete our full purchases for the week, then we'll recieve a benefit in the campaign. We are allowed to spend no more than £40 for the Month, nor are we allowed to add previous models to our collection. If we are using pieces from our bits box, we cannot use it to create new models, UNLESS those pieces came from something during the campaign.

I've been steadily making up my Vampire Counts, but I fancied something a little different. I love the fast moving nature of my army, so I'm doing the same here, but I want to use some ranged units.

So, I've decided to use the Wood Elves this time - I've been a huge fan of the Waywatcher models, especially the noble.

My Purchases this "month" was:

Army Book: Wood Elves - Free
Glade Riders - Free
Glade Riders - £18
Wood Elf Wild Rider - £7
Wood Elf Warhawk Rider - £12

This gives me a reasonable 12 Models to paint up, and my army list looks like the following -

Heroes = 166pts
Wood Elf Noble (Great Weapon, Elven Steed, A Blight of Terrors) = 166

Core = 258pts
5 Glade Riders (Musician) = 129pts
5 Glade Riders (Musician) = 129pts

Rare = 50pts
Great Eagle = 50 (Until I can afford 2 more Warhawk Riders)

This gives = 449pts.

My first battle was today, to test it out, against a Dark Elves army. I have managed to get the basic 3 Colours required for the army and fully assembled them. 

Heroes = 134
Master - Additional Hand Weapon, Heavy Armour, Shield, Sea Dragon Cloak, Hydra's Teeth = 134

Core = 260
Black Ark Corsairs
10 Corsairs, Pair of Handbows = 130pts

Black Ark Corsairs
10 Corsairs, Pair of Handbows = 130pts

Rare
Reaper Bolt Thrower = 100pts
= 494pts

He had 45points grace on top of me, but as I couldn't get anymore models, having spent my £40, I had to upgrade my units - even though I didn't need to show the models.

My Army hence looks like this:

Heroes = 166pts
Wood Elf Noble (Great Weapon, Light Armour, Shield, Elven Steed, A Blight of Terrors) = 166

Core = 258pts
5 Glade Riders (Musician, Standard Bearer, Horsemaster) = 156pts
5 Glade Riders (Musician, Standard Bearer) = 147pts

Rare = 50pts
Great Eagle = 50 (Until I can afford 2 more Warhawk Riders)

= 497pts

In addition, I managed to get all my models painted to the basic 3 colours to qualify for the bonus - my opponent did not - and so I was the sole beneficiary of a Free 25pt Magic item bonus allowance.

I chose to take the Lamentation of Despairs.

So, our first battle was quite a seemingly automatically lost affair - 12 Models against the 23, including the dreaded Reaper. I knew exactly what to do with it though, although it was a bit of a gamble, relying on the Lamentation.

*Druchii T1*
Deploying my units hidden by the Tree, I lost the first turn to the Dark Elves. Grumbling at "Coward Elves", my opponent set to redeploy the Bolt Thrower to cover the possible routes I'd be taking to potentially shoot his Corsairs.

The Corsairs just marched As fast as possible towards my positions.

*Asrai T1*
The Eagle took this opportunity to jump out of it's perch, and fly towards the far side of the Corsairs.

Moving out of the cover of the woods, but staying out of range of the Twin Repeater Handbows, and line of sight of the Reaper, I used my Lamentation of despairs - and targetted the Reaper Bolt Thrower itself. Not having a Leadership Value, and unable to find a rule pertaining to it, we decided in the end that it automatically fails, and rolling for damage, the maximum three wounds were caused, destroying the devastating war machine.

Happy days. At this point, I turned my attentions elsewhere - the shooting phase was easily sorted out - I targetted the Masters unit with the intention of reducing their numbers in case I needed to finish it off.

With Both units, I scored a total of 6 hits, and wounded 4 times. In a show of attrocious rolling, only 1 armour save was made, and 3 of the Corsairs were slain by the green fletched shafts, but the Panic Test was passed. 

*Druchii T2*
The next turn saw the Corsairs continue their march. The crew of the now deceased Reaper joined the advance for all the good they could do.

*Asrai T2*
The Eagle continued to shadow the advance - now placing itself in the rear arc of the Corsairs, and block their march next turn.

Boyed up with success, I stepped back a little bit to keep the 13" Distance between the units, but enough so that I was now inside the 15" Short Range of the Longbows. Hitting on 4's, I scored a massive 8 hits, but the it was my turn to roll poorly, scoring only 2 wounds, both of which were saved.

*Druchii T3*
It seemed that I had been overconfident with my Eagle, and hadn't moved him far enough to be outside of the Masters units Fire Arc. The Other corsair unit continued moving forwards, while the Reaper crew struggled to catch up.

The shooting phase was horrendous for me - There were 5 Corsairs in the front rank, and these opened up with their Handbows - 4 Shots each saw 12 hits, 5 wounds, and with no armour, the Great Eagle suddenly looked a lot less beautiful than it had before.

*Asrai T3*
I was a bit miffed losing the Birdie, but it also meant that the enemy Corsairs were now without a rank, and have their rear wide open to me. I felt I could get victory with a Terror Bomb or even a round of combat, so I called the charge.

Electing to hold, they rolled for the Terror - and the passed. Damn. Down to the nitty gritty of combat as the spears were brought out.

Before the charge could hit home, though, there was some shooting to do - the other Glade Rider unit, containing the Horsemaster had a phenomenal round of shooting against the Corsair unit - hitting with every shot, and wounding with all but one (the Horsemasters, of the irony), and only 1 was saved, causing a panic check which was subsequently failed, and they fled a huge 11 inches.

Onto the combat, the Glade Riders proved just as deadly, and the Lord was a death dealing monster - killing 1 for every stroke of his Great Weapon, and the rest of the Corsairs being killed by the riders and their horses. The Master himself was the only surviving member, and losing the combat by a massive +11, he obviously failed to roll snake eyes, and fled, but was sluggish, and the swift elven steeds stamped him into the ground.

*Druchii T4*
Attempting to rally his Corsairs, my opponent promptly rolled a 10, and they continued to flee, but only a poor 3 inches, which left them only 5" from my victorious Nobles unit. The Reaper crew however were now within charge range of the second Glade Rider unit, however, electing to flee, knowing I would recover automatically next turn, I had no worries.

*Asrai T4*
The fleeing Glade Riders turned around ready to begin once more. 

Seeing the fleeing corsairs ripe for a charge with the noble, I followed them. Being only 5" away and with a max flee distance of 12, there was no need to even roll the dice. They were removed from the table.

Both units, Drawing their bows, they poured their fire into the stranded reaper crew - 5 hits, 4 wounds, no armour saves resulted in a massace, having only lost the great eagle on my part.

So, first blood of the campaign goes to the Asrai, and I'm beginning to love them. However, I do know that I won that only really due to the Lamentation breaking apart the Reaper in the first turn, and that I wouldn't normally have the Lammentation.

However, my army stats are now at the following;

W: 1
D: 0
L: 0

Kills: 22
Dark Elves: 22​
Losses: 1


----------



## Yilmar

Ow how I do love those "Tale of X Gamers" campaigns! It really is great fun reading about it, so thank you very much Vaz for taking the time in writing everything down. I do hope you'll continue writing it up. But for now some rep for your efforts will do k:

I do have a question on your choice of playing style. You said you liked fast moving armies and all, but does this mean your going all (air)cavalry? If so then you will have the hardest time winning a game when armies go past the 1250pts marker. Though you do have a lot of mobility you lack armour and therefore sustainability. It would also mean you could have some serious problems with anti-armour. I guess fitting in some walking trees (of any form) would give you more variation and tactical options. Besides that I think it would also look really cool only having cavalry and trees.

Whatever you do, just think it over. :victory:


----------



## the-graven

I like this, who's gonna be your next opponent? And as some advice don't go cavalry only take some dryads or eternal guard when at higher points armies.

Plz continue this, + rep.


----------



## Vaz

Thank you for the rep - that was very kind 

I have been a fan of fast armies - I've spent a good 7+ Years playing Warriors of Chaos - so having something a bit more flexible is really nice. I've been playing with a friends 2000 Strigoi list - it's not especially the most competitive, but with 4 Units of maximum size Fell bats, Flying Strigoi Lord, and dual Varghulf, It's quites funny when you go first and get a first turn charge with your Ghouls.

I thought I'd try something similar, so I might go for full Air Cav, but I also love Waywatcher models, and being Skirmishers, they are nice and fast, and with Killing Blow Arrows, they are quite effective. I'm taking a break from standard "tournament" lists, and I'm having a go at making what I like the look of. 

Truth be told, I've been a massive fan of the winter theme armies, not using any Tree Spirits whatsoever, so I'm giving that a try.

Edit @ the_graven - Eternal Guard are a definate maybe, but although I like the models, I'm not sure I want to spend £15 (?) for 5 Foot Models. I'm lining a game up tonight against a Lizardmen Saurus Heavy List, with no ranged units. I'm expecting a NikeVeteran.


----------



## the-graven

Vaz said:


> Edit @ the_graven - Eternal Guard are a definate maybe, but although I like the models, I'm not sure I want to spend £15 (?) for 5 Foot Models. I'm lining a game up tonight against a Lizardmen Saurus Heavy List, with no ranged units. I'm expecting a NikeVeteran.


About the Eternal Guard, that was just an example of infantry, i meant just take some infantry, you can go cavalry only but you'll be so heavily outnumbered and you would lose every Combat Resolution. Just do what you want, I would take some Dryads(I just love walking trees :grin but you are not me, so just do what you want, it's about the fun anyways,

the-graven


----------



## Vaz

Okay, played the game against the Lizardmen last night. Very good match to be honest.

500pts Wood Elves
Heroes = 166pts
Wood Elf Noble (Great Weapon, Light Armour, Shield, Elven Steed, A Blight of Terrors) = 166
_Includes the Lament of Despairs Campaign Reward_

Core = 258pts
5 Glade Riders (Musician, Standard Bearer, Horsemaster) = 156pts
5 Glade Riders (Musician, Standard Bearer) = 147pts

Rare = 50pts
Great Eagle = 50 (Until I can afford 2 more Warhawk Riders)

= 497pts

500pts Lizardmen

Saurus Scar Veteran (Charm of the Jaguar Warrior, Halberd, Shield, Light Armour 122pts

10 Saurus Warriors (Spears, SaurusChampion, Musician) = 138pts

10 Saurus Warriors (Spears) = 120pts

10 Saurus Warriors (Spears) = 120pts
= 500pts

I was gobsmacked to be perfectly honest when he laid down his troops Never really imagined so many. However - I was happy that I had no ranged units or Nasty Razordons.

So, rolling the dice to decide who goes first, I won, and elected to go first - I wasn't sure at this time whether the Hero had the Charm or Blood Statuette, and he'd been placed in the unit - so I wanted the first go.

*Asrai T1*
Movement was extremely simple - move as far apart from each other to enforce a split, but remain mutually supportive.

I started off the games damage with the Lamentation of Despairs - however the Leadership Test was passed :/.

In the shooting phase, I targetted one of the Saurus Units - and killed one with all of my firepower. I was thinking that I might have been better taking the Hail of Doom Arrow, but can't be a chooser now.

*Lizardmen T1*
Their movement was simple as well. Move forward 8". I found out that it was a Nike Saurus, and found myself dispelling the charm of the jaguar warrior. This annoyed me, as I would have to do some really clever maneuvering to bypass that 28" move.

Nothing more was going on - so it was my turn again.

*Asrai T2*
Movement around the outskirts of the enemy units continued - moving out to the 28-30" boundary to keep my archery in range but avoid a nasty bastard of a Saurus Hero, meant that my Arrow fire was even more disgraceful - killing only 1 more.

*Lizard T2*
The movement of my Elves had split the Lizards in 2 (the Hero and his bodyguard against my own own nobles bodyguard, and the other two units hunting down the other) - but the best news was the mistake my opponent had with sending his Hero against my Noble - confident in my movement, I elected to let it through, and then gang bang him with my Eagle and Glade Rider Charge.

Needless to say he was short (1"), and that ended his turn.

*Asrai T3*
I promptly declared a charge with both the Glade Riders and the Eagle, and then skipped the other Glade Riders into the rear arcs of the other two Saurus Regiments.

The Saurus Hero held his ground despite the Terror check, (passed on a 8, even with Cold Blooded), and the Elves and Eagle hit home.

Shooting phase saw me triumphant spectacularly killing 3 with 5 Shots (once again, the Horsemaster missed), bringing the total to 5 killed - panicking the unit, and even the cold blooded nature of the lizards couldn't stop the panic turning them back to their animalistic natures.

In the combat phase, I'd had my Noble challenged, and instead, I chose to keep him alive, and get the eagle involved as well (4+ Armour Save doesn't meet with S6 very well). Switching to his hand weapon and shield, the spears of the Glade Riders just bounced off his armour, but the eagle scored a deep wound. In retaliation, the Scar Veteran killed 2 of my Glade Riders, but the combat was lost - in accordance with attrocious luck, he once again failed his Break test, and was chased down by the Eagle.

*Lizards T3*
At this stage, even my opponent knew it was all over. We called it another victory for the Wood Elves.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Was really surprised not to see the (mandatory) Hail of Doom arrow in the list Vaz

Good going so far, despite you playing the most booring army ever created, then again Im not there so I dont have to face it:laugh:


----------



## Yilmar

Wow does the charm of the jaguar give you a move of 14inch!? Can only remember its magical properties from the previous armybook, and that said a move of 9inch. So did the charm have a huge upgrade or were you wrong in the appliance of it?

Anyways a great read.
What will you buy for next month?

:victory:


----------



## Vaz

Haha, I should have gone for the HoDA instead of the Lamentation. It still worked out okay in the end.

It grants the user a bound Steed of Shadows Spell  It's worse than it was - The Vampires now have Talisman of the Lycni which does exactly the same thing. I don't know why, considering that they have 3 Flying Mounts, the ability to fly as part of a Vampire Power, and access to a spell capable of moving the unit during the magic phase which can be cast multiple times upon them, so it's a bit redundant.

I'm thinking of massively increasing my ranged damage, and breaking out the Waywatchers. I have £43 to spend - which means I can buy a 9 Waywatchers (3 Sets and 9 = 27), a Noble with Bow (£8), and a Waywatcher Lord (£8). That way I have my rare choices set out, and a nice little bit of ranged damage. They can be used as either Glade Guard, or Waywatchers depending on the points level, and gives me a bit of choice.


----------



## Yilmar

Wow the charm has been truly nerfed then! And yea thats quite unfair compared to those half dead fools which seem to have everything.... except shooting haha. 

I also like the way you're planning to expand your forces. Creating a solid fire base to draw the enemy in while still harrying their flanks with glade riders and soon to be hawk riders (right?). Also always been a fan of the waywatcher models. For a while I had this idea of converting some into Empire huntsmen for my army. However it was to expensive for me at the time and I had no idea how to un-elf them without losing to much coolness from the model. 

Would you mind posting a pic of the waywatchers when they are ready with their noble?


----------



## Vaz

I'll give it a try. A camera hasn't gereally been a priority for me, so I'll probably need to borrow one.


----------



## the-graven

Liked the report, actually I expected 1 unit of 15 and a scar-veteran with 14 saurus, but well I have never been good at guessing what someone is gonna field.

I like your idea of the waywatchers, I really love them, if I would play WE I would field some glade riders, some waywatchers and of course DRYADS(how can you not love walking trees :biggrin: ), and as lord choice a Treekin(or Treeman or whatever they are named), but that's my idea, I guess your going for a fast moving shooty army with Waywatchers, Glade Riders and Warhawk Riders?


----------

